# 'Se emiti� oficio' .. means?



## MarkNxxxxx

*'Se emitió oficio' .. means?*

After checking the status of my RT visa application yesterday on INM's online system, a msg said 'Se emitió oficio'. What would INM mean by that? After this, there is another entry asking that I complete further details on a Pre Registro Formato Basico (asking for employment details, education, religion[?], etc) and they provided a link. I completed it and the details were saved onto the system. Do I wait now or are they waiting for me? Perhaps I'm supposed to print that form and take it to them. Would somebody here have any advice on this? Thanks.


----------



## sparks

A ruling/decision has been issued ...... most likely


----------



## RVGRINGO

I think It means that “the office where you applied has sent in your application“; probably to the capital office and that you filled out the form, as requested, and should wait for the next notice on the website.


----------



## jlms

Well, one would need to see the whole context of the document, but an oficio is a legal letter or communication, so basically it means that some communication has taken place regarding a certain matter.


----------



## MarkNxxxxx

I think it's too early for a ruling because I'm just at the first stage where I've submitted the basic documents. I did submit the application at a smaller INM office so it could mean that they've sent it to the main one. I suppose they were just saying that a communication was made which was the request for the completion of the Formato Basico. I'll wait a day or so and then contact them if there's no update. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## TundraGreen

MarkN said:


> After checking the status of my RT visa application yesterday on INM's online system, a msg said 'Se emitió oficio'. What would INM mean by that? After this, there is another entry asking that I complete further details on a Pre Registro Formato Basico (asking for employment details, education, religion[?], etc) and they provided a link. I completed it and the details were saved onto the system. Do I wait now or are they waiting for me? Perhaps I'm supposed to print that form and take it to them. Would somebody here have any advice on this? Thanks.


If it were me, I would print the form and take it to the office to be added to the physical file folder. The last time, I had to go through the process, two years ago in Guadalajara, it was very clear they worked from a hard copy file. Also, a trip to the office can be a good way to uncover problems and hangups.


----------



## MarkNxxxxx

As it turned out, I didn't get the email with the link to the official notification asking me to call into the office with my photographs and other documents. All resolved now.


----------

